# Leg curls and leg extensions



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Are benches that give you the leg extension attachment any good ,and if so which ones , they seem to have a max of 50kg is this enough I would guess uou can push that to 60-70 without a problem. Id like it to be removable so the bench is mobile at other times due to space


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes them benches are totally fine.......





If you're a 90 year old woman


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> Yes them benches are totally fine.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bodymax cf430 attachment is rated at 120kg , never done them before so is that enough , thought about modifying one to attach to my lat pull down it takes 100kg


----------



## BaldAndSexy (Aug 18, 2021)

epons400 said:


> The bodymax cf430 attachment is rated at 120kg , never done them before so is that enough , thought about modifying one to attach to my lat pull down it takes 100kg


want to see a 120 kg leg extension...lol 
why not try sissy squats? no need for a machine & you need no weight or very little.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

When 120 kg is not enough do single leg


----------



## BaldAndSexy (Aug 18, 2021)

sean m said:


> When 120 kg is not enough do single leg


do you do one legged extensions with 120kgs?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

BaldAndSexy said:


> do you do one legged extensions with 120kgs?


I don't do anything with 120kg ....


----------



## BaldAndSexy (Aug 18, 2021)

sean m said:


> I don't do anything with 120kg ....


well why mention it ?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

BaldAndSexy said:


> well why mention it ?


Epons400, asked if 120 was enough!


----------

